
How Mapping Shots in the NBA Changed It Forever - siberianbear
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-mapping-shots-in-the-nba-changed-it-forever/?curator=MediaREDEF
======
siruncledrew
The 2014-2015 NBA season is the transition point where 3 pt attempts (3PA)
started to take off among teams: [https://www.basketball-
reference.com/leagues/NBA_2015.html](https://www.basketball-
reference.com/leagues/NBA_2015.html)

In 2015, only 10 out of 30 teams averaged above 25.0 3PA/game. The league
average was 22.4 3PA/game.

This season (2019), all 30 teams averaged above 25.0 3PA/game. The league
average was 32.0 3PA/game.

The 3pt shot is becoming more common, going from 27% of all field goal
attempts (FGA) in 2015 to 36% of all FGA in 2019. The Rockets, Warriors, and
Cavs (until Lebron left), were among the leaders in 3PA, and they have also
been top teams the last few seasons. My thought is that other teams are trying
to be "fast followers" and boost their 3pt shooters in order to stay
competitive against these top teams with great 3pt shooters (e.g. Curry, Klay,
Harden, Gordon).

The volume of 3pt shots being taken by players today is unprecedented. For
example, Ray Allen (known as a 3pt shooting specialist), had a career high of
8.4 3PA/game during the 05-06 season, which was absolutely bonkers at that
time when the league average was 16.0 3PA/game for an __entire team __. This
season, Harden 's average was 13.2 3PA/game __alone __, which is more than
what 9 /30 _teams_ averaged in 05-06.

